# Hello from Montreal!



## Windin (Jan 29, 2007)

hi folks -

just bought my first orchid today - a lovely paphiodelium - i'm in montreal, and have no idea how to take care of this plant, so if anyone can offer some advice . . i'll be thrilled!

i'm very good with house plants in general, so i'm hoping to keep my "good standing" with this new friend!

peace - jeffrey


----------



## Persephone (Jan 30, 2007)

*Congratulations!*

I'm but a tiny baby step ahead of you. I bought my first paph almost a year ago...managed to keep it alive, but alas I have doubts that I'll see another bloom any time soon. As a fellow newbie I'd like to welcome you here. The people are friendly and helpful and fun. 

What does your paph look like? I'm sure you have the tag and didn't throw it away like I did. :crazy:


----------



## terrestrial_man (Jan 30, 2007)

Check this link:
http://www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/research/tanaka/conten/biggineren.html


----------



## Heather (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome Jeffrey! 
Persephone is right on, if you can tell us a little more about your plant, we can give you some less general advice. 

Thanks for joining, and enjoy!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 30, 2007)

bienvenue
I'm a fellow Canadian


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome. You started right -- with a slipper!


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 31, 2007)

Welcome


----------

